# Favorite Dog Training Show?



## Noel (May 24, 2008)

My favorite is It's Me or the Dog!


----------



## FourIsCompany (Apr 18, 2009)

I if I had to pick one favorite, it would be The Dog Whisperer, but I really like It's me or the Dog, too.


----------



## Noel (May 24, 2008)

I think that a lot of people like It's Me or the Dog!
Victoria is REALLY good.


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

I don't know if this necessarily counts, and I only ever caught a couple of episodes, but I found Greatest American Dog really entertaining.


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

Dang it, I really need a TV! I'd be glued to all those shows.


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

Aw, Greatest American Dog was pretty fun. I was hoping they were going to run another season of it this summer!


----------



## CorgiKarma (Feb 10, 2009)

The Dog Whisperer.

Does anyone remember a long while back there was a show on Animal Planet called Zig and Zag, or something to that effect? They had teams run agility courses. I was fairly young, but I loved it!


----------



## sparkle (Mar 3, 2009)

I don't know of any real good dog training shows as they all are either over the top,filled with too much drama, or simply lack in resolving issues in a way that give the viewer any clear illustration in any particular process.

I think the tv shows are more about ratings than actually focusing on dog training for the most part.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Greatest American Dog was interesting to watch until they started getting ridiculous with the challenges. 

Honestly, though, after watching that show I could never watch "It's Me or the Dog" because Victoria Stilwell really came across in such a way that she now annoys me to pieces.


----------



## Noel (May 24, 2008)

Victoria annoys you?


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

Noel said:


> Victoria annoys you?


That voice is pretty hard to take. It has that fingernails-on-a-chalkboard quality.

I used to enjoy Barbara Woodhouse's (Walkies!) TV show. I doubt she could have a TV show today. She was not particularly telegenic, and there was no manufactured drama.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

If I could watch any dog show in the world it would have been Dogs with Dunbar, though. Hands down.



Noel said:


> Victoria annoys you?


Don't get me wrong...I'm not saying she's a bad person and I honestly know virtually nothing about her training abilities. It's just that a "reality TV show judge" role was not her cup of tea...I watch a minimal amount of TV so maybe I'm just more critical about what I do watch. 

Most shows that center around dogs--if I watch it's to observe dog behavior and kinda ignore the rest of what's going on, as it's (as someone else said) usually melodramatic and full of preaching from someone who claims Supreme Knowledge, lol.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Shaina said:


> Greatest American Dog was interesting to watch until they started getting ridiculous with the challenges.
> 
> Honestly, though, after watching that show I could never watch "It's Me or the Dog" because Victoria Stilwell really came across in such a way that she now annoys me to pieces.


Ugh! I agree. I couldn't stand her on that show. She came across as a self important ego maniac. She also seemed a bit of a hypocrite telling the people to push their dogs and then yelling at them when they did. There didn't seem to be any consistency in her views. At least not on that show.


----------



## txcollies (Oct 23, 2007)

Dog Whisperer is my fav.

Victoria is rather annoying, I'm not a huge fan of her show.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Inga said:


> Ugh! I agree. I couldn't stand her on that show. She came across as a self important ego maniac. She also seemed a bit of a hypocrite telling the people to push their dogs and then yelling at them when they did. There didn't seem to be any consistency in her views. At least not on that show.


Yes that's exactly it -- thank you Inga! I just couldn't come up with a way to describe it the way I wanted to...that was perfect.

Then there was the time she got into a fight with another judge and they had to apologize to each other after commercial like schoolchildren...


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

It's not a dog training show, per se, but Dogtown is good. There are some interesting segments about training/retraining/rehabilitating problem dogs. I get a kick out of the laundry room crew.

I have seen VS do some things that I consider ill advised, and not at all in keeping with many of her statements. I'm not a regular viewer (that voice!), so perhaps there's some context I've missed. I suspect that all the doggie gods do things on TV, for the sake of pacing and drama, that they might not do in real life. If the demands of celebrity conflict with the best interests of the animals, I think I know which imperative gets knocked into the crapper.


----------



## LoveMyBirdDog (Apr 3, 2009)

I don't understand why Victoria Stilwell never suggests getting the dog a crate. And she even told one family they shouldn't ever crate their dog. This I just don't understand. 

I do watch her show. However, I like the Dog Whisperer better. But I don't get The National Geographic Channel with my Dish Network package so I never get to see it. I love to see him working with his pack of dogs. It amazes me.


----------



## philovance (Jan 7, 2009)

Noel said:


> Victoria annoys you?


Victoria succumbed to the "reality" show aspect of Greatest American Dog and I, too, found her distasteful although I enjoy *her* (not the owners) in "It's Me or the Dog." Her fake fight with the genuinely awful Wendy Diamond wasn't even good reality TV. 

The problem with Groomer Has It and Greatest American Dog is that they really have nothing to do with real live dogs. The dogs are just props and excuses for melodrama and nastiness on the part of the judges. And in fact in both of those shows the dogs were mildly victimized. E.g., being asked to jump off a ledge to rejoin their owner in Greatest or dogs so matted they have obviously been neglected for months before being groomed on Groomer has it. 

To the extent that Victoria went along with this BS I lost respect for her although if I could afford her I'd hire her. Which is more than I can say about Andrea Arden, NYC's most visible celebrity trainer, after seeing her on Underdog to Wonderdog. I guess I just don't like reality shows.


----------



## RottieMomx3 (Jun 9, 2009)

> Ugh! I agree. I couldn't stand her on that show. She came across as a self important ego maniac. She also seemed a bit of a hypocrite telling the people to push their dogs and then yelling at them when they did. There didn't seem to be any consistency in her views. At least not on that show.
> __________________


Ditto!

If I had to pick the dog whisperer would get my vote.


----------



## Lolas_Dad (Apr 28, 2008)

I always watch Dog Whisperer even if I have already seen the show I will watch it again. It's me or the dog is ok but for a real problematic owner on not being able to control their dog's behavior I think the dog whisperer gets better results.

I think that some of the dogs he has taken on Victoria would probably recommend putting the dog down. That's what I like about Cesar. He will not recommend a dog be put down. If it won't work out with the dog he will take the dog himself and give the owners one of his stable dogs. It's a win win for all involved including the dogs.


----------



## moluno (Apr 29, 2009)

LoveMyBirdDog said:


> I don't understand why Victoria Stilwell never suggests getting the dog a crate. And she even told one family they shouldn't ever crate their dog. This I just don't understand.


I used to think the same thing, but I think it's a cultural thing. It's just not the popular method in the UK--most of the time, it's seen as cruel. 

I like It's Me Or The Dog more... watch it every day. Honestly it makes me sad watching how Cesar handles the dogs.


----------



## DJsMom (Jun 6, 2008)

I love watching It's me or the Dog & I really like & respect VS. 
I have seen her recommend & use a crate for a dog on the show. I don't even remember what kind of dog it was now.


----------



## canteloupe (Apr 30, 2009)

It's Me Or The Dog!

I love Victoria Stilwell, and I think she's an excellent trainer. But arg, I can't find the DVD's anywhere! I don't watch TV much so I just have broadcast TV now, which means no animal planet. Does anyone know where to find the DVD's?

I saw one episode of Greatest American Dog, and I know what people are talking about when they say that she came across badly. I think it was just really unflattering they way they edited it. She was working with people who had training beliefs that were antithetical to her own, and, it being a reality show, they tried to make it as melodramatic as possible. Which just makes everyone involved look bad.

I watched a couple episodes of Dog Whisperer on hulu.com last weekend, just to see what everyone was talking about. I think he's terrible. His lack of formal education is really apparent in the way he explains his methods.

With the fearful dogs, his attempts to dominate them just make them even more terrified. There was this one scene that I could barely watch, where he had a little lhasa apso pinned down on a grooming table and she was going out of her mind with terror. Dogs don't learn when they're scared out of their minds. Why does he seem to think that a scared dog = an insubbordinate dog that needs to be dominated?

And by comparison to It's Me Or The Dog, I think Dog Whisperer uses a lot of phony editing work to make the outcomes look better than they are. It just seems way less legit.


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

I like watching "It's Me or the Dog". It's a good show and I like Victoria's methods. I got her book and read up on how to do things before bringing Luke home and I'm applying those methods when I'm training him. I can't wait for the new season to start!


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

My favorite is the Dog Whisperer, my least favorite is It's me or the dog...



Shaina said:


> *Honestly, though, after watching that show I could never watch "It's Me or the Dog" because Victoria Stilwell really came across in such a way that she now annoys me to pieces*.


^--- This.


----------



## Noel (May 24, 2008)

Yeah, I always watch reruns! Lol!


----------



## MamaforLexi (Jun 28, 2009)

I agree with you. I love watching Victoria Stilwell with those dogs. I love how she uses positive reinforcement. I've seen The Dog Whisperer and I honestly do not like the way that he trains dog.


----------



## skelaki (Nov 9, 2006)

Marsh Muppet said:


> That voice is pretty hard to take. It has that fingernails-on-a-chalkboard quality.
> 
> I used to enjoy Barbara Woodhouse's (Walkies!) TV show. I doubt she could have a TV show today. She was not particularly telegenic, and there was no manufactured drama.



Victoria Stillwell kind of turned me off when she crawled into a crate to show how dogs feel about crates (negative of course). But sometimes the show has some good pointers.

We used to watch Barbara Woodhouse every week. Funny thing was our dogs absolutely loved the show. The instant they heard her voice they'd come running in from wherever they were at the time and sit and "watch" the entire show. They would literally not move a muscle until it was over.


----------



## JSporty1 (Jun 28, 2009)

The Dog Whisperer is by far my favorite. I can't stand Victoria. 
Cesar is great. I'm a pit bull lover, so I'm partial to Daddy  I love how Cesar is very realistic with his views on the breed. He doesn't try to convince people that pit bulls are for everyone, and for owners of problem pits, he explains to them the specific needs and requirements of such a powerful, often needy breed.


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

The only "dog Trainer" show I can get is "At the end of the leash". I would not let him near any dog of mine as he has no idea how to train dogs. He has done a lot on the show that is just plain dumb to do to a dog. The last show I watched, he sent the people outside and was trying to catch their terrified dog. He had a baby gate and was holding it out in front of him to corner the dog and the dog crashed right through to get away. It never did show how he finally caught the dog, just showed him with it on a leash. He has lifted a dog up by the collar and strung it up until it was trying to bite to get away. I certainly do not watch it to learn anything, just to see how bad he gets. Shouldn't watch as it just makes me mad and sorry for the dogs.


----------



## Lolas_Dad (Apr 28, 2008)

MamaforLexi said:


> I agree with you. I love watching Victoria Stilwell with those dogs. I love how she uses positive reinforcement. I've seen The Dog Whisperer and I honestly do not like the way that he trains dog.


He does not train dogs. He rehabilitates them and trains the people that own them how to make their dog happier and how to correct the behavior problem.


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

Lolas_Dad said:


> He does not train dogs. He rehabilitates them and trains the people that own them how to make their dog happier and how to correct the behavior problem.


I think that's more a matter of opinion. 
He works with problem dogs - fixing their behavior (with whatever methods). I'd say that falls under training...'rehabilitate' is just the word he likes to use.


----------



## Frost62 (May 24, 2009)

I like the Dog Whisperer, But his accent p*sses me off its just so strong


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Frost62 said:


> I like the Dog Whisperer, But his accent p*sses me off its just so strong


Of all the reasons I have ever heard to dislike Cesar Milan, that has to be the inane.

There are plenty of good reasons, don't get me wrong, but...I guess I generally don't get enraged over an accent...


----------



## CorgiKarma (Feb 10, 2009)

Frost62 said:


> I like the Dog Whisperer, But his accent p*sses me off its just so strong


Wow, that is a sad statement. Call me crazy but accents don't piss me off. I find different cultures and accents fascinating, not something to be mad over


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

I can't stand any of them. I think TV is a terrible format to show dog training through because its choppy...there's no way to show EVERYTHING that goes on with the dog...not to mention there is a significant chance the dog behaves and reacts differently when there are people with camera, bright lights and whatnot going on. and then half of what goes on gets lost on the cutting room floor. 

AND the explanations are....weak.


TV isn't a substitute for calling in a good trainer or taking initiative to get hands on experience with dog work. not at all.


----------



## ValtheAussie (Apr 19, 2009)

Years ago there was a show called "No Bad Dogs" with an lady from the UK. I like that show the best.


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm not a fan of It's Me or the Dog. I don't think dog shows (on television) should be instructional. It presents too great a temptation for owners to excuse themselves from getting in professional help when they need it. 

I do enjoy dog shows that focus on the bond between dogs and their owners -- happy, stable, well-trained dogs. I enjoyed Greatest American Dog for that; there were a few REALLY bad trainers there that made me wonder HOW their dogs ever learnt anything but I liked watching that Boxer and the Brittany (I can't remember any of their names, only saw two or three eps). I wish there were more dog shows that did this. If there were dog shows that just screened 40 minutes' worth of agility trials or shaping techniques I would watch them. Less "problem-solving" and more "bond-building."


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

I don't have cable so my dogtraining tv experience is kind of off and on (if I'm housesitting and they have cable I try to "catch up"). IMOTD DVD's aren't available in North America yet I believe..the only ones advertised on VS website are in the UK and Australia. I think once there are a couple of seasons of the US version out that will change.

I actually don't mind VS "british temperament" but it takes getting used to if you are not accustomed to it. The biggest difference between VS and CM is that VS is a certified behaviourist (has the education to back up her training). I have never heard of her recommending euthanasia to a dog owner...so I think that "assuming" she may if the dog was an exceptional case is quite disrespectful. In fact this argument is a common one for the followers of CM..that other trainers (including behaviourists) are too quick to recommend euth. No proof of that, even with what CM would call a Red Zone case, it's a straw argument.

I saw a few clips of GAD but couldn't get any of the episodes online as they don't allow the streaming of it to Canadian internet. So that sucks. But yes, reality tv, especially in competitions does nothing to make ANYONE look good, nice or sensible. Instead they take the most dramatic moments and edit them together. Unfortunate, really. 

I have DW on dvd, the first three seasons and will be getting season 4 soon. I also own his two first books. As much as I don't agree with many of his methods I do enjoy his manner with the owners and I also find that it is pointless to argue his methods to other would be trainers if I haven't actually seen what he has done. I also like his general demeanor, calm and friendly. He's a charismatic guy...

The Other End of the Leash is based in Calgary. Brad Pattison can be VERY harsh to the humans and occasionally for the dogs, but again "persona" makes for good tv, if not good dog training. He IS very good at giving kudos when someone does make progress, but his whole No beds, no toys, no treats focus is a bit extreme and he likes to use shock tactics to hit home his points. 

I really enjoy Dogtown (lucked out and saw a "marathon" when I was housesitting). It's training is R+ based, the dogs are given social outlets with other dogs whenever possible and shows also the health issues etc that are common in the rescue cases. The people are always shown in the best light. Feel good tv. The way I like it.


----------



## Independent George (Mar 26, 2009)

As much as I prefer Victoria Stilwell's training methods, lets be honest here: _The Dog Whisperer_ is much, much better television. VS just doesn't inspire this kind of brilliance.


----------



## six pack (May 10, 2009)

Hands down ...It is me or the dog


----------



## LoveMyBirdDog (Apr 3, 2009)

Independent George said:


> As much as I prefer Victoria Stilwell's training methods, lets be honest here: _The Dog Whisperer_ is much, much better television. VS just doesn't inspire this kind of brilliance.



haha! Great episode!


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Independent George said:


> As much as I prefer Victoria Stilwell's training methods, lets be honest here: _The Dog Whisperer_ is much, much better television. VS just doesn't inspire this kind of brilliance.


Had they kept the original title of the show, "Doggy Dominatrix", I bet it would have, and much much more.


----------



## Xie (Feb 5, 2009)

I really like It's Me or the Dog, moreso after seeing Victoria Stillwell speak live. Before actually hearing her talk I was kinda wishy-washy.

She credits Dr. Ian Dunbar's writings as her biggest influence. She talked about how she does do follow-up with the dogs. The one Boxer that was super DA from the new season in America? They live near her so she continues to work with them on a regular basis, that seemed pretty cool. She also went on about how much she hates BSL and then made a point to use a pitbull from a local shelter in a demonstration (all dogs she used were from a shelter and up for adoption).

Anyway, I walked away with the distinct feeling that a lot of the editing and what is or isn't shown isn't her idea. I gained a ton of respect after hearing her talk and definitely watch the show with a renewed interest.


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

Inga said:


> Ugh! I agree. I couldn't stand her on that show. She came across as a self important ego maniac. She also seemed a bit of a hypocrite telling the people to push their dogs and then yelling at them when they did. There didn't seem to be any consistency in her views. At least not on that show.


In other words, she was the typical "reality" show judge?

Sounds like she filled the role to perfection.


----------



## Kina_A (Jun 8, 2009)

I'd have to say the Dog Whisperer and then my second choice would have to be At The End of My Leash" with Brad Pattison.


----------



## squirmyworm (Jan 7, 2008)

Xie said:


> Anyway, I walked away with the distinct feeling that a lot of the editing and what is or isn't shown isn't her idea.


I bet it's the same with _The Dog Whisperer._

I like _Dogtown_ best, even though it's not a training show precisely. But maybe that's why I like it the best. The focus isn't on "here are the methods you should use" and it doesn't seem to fuel controversy about training methods. It's just about making dogs' lives better.

I think the methods on _It's Me or the Dog_ are more practical for the average pet owner to use than the ones on _DW._ Though misusing Stilwell's methods could lead to some problems if done incorrectly, the consequences of misusing Milan's methods are potentially much more severe. I do like both the shows, though I like Stilwell's better. Not because of the training, but because she really doesn't have a problem bluntly telling people that they're being idiots.


----------



## ladyshadowhollyjc (Oct 28, 2008)

CorgiKarma said:


> The Dog Whisperer.
> 
> Does anyone remember a long while back there was a show on Animal Planet called Zig and Zag, or something to that effect? They had teams run agility courses. I was fairly young, but I loved it!


I remember that show. I used to watch it every day after school. 


I honestly don't watch much TV. I've seen a few episodes of It's Me or the Dog. I watched the first few minutes of The Dog Whisperer episode that was discussed in another thread, although the guy (the dog owner) in the video just pissed me off. He seemed like an idiot and I couldn't stand it. So, I didn't watch enough of the show to form an opinion about it really.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

No one mentioned Barking Mad. Likely the only dummy proof training show on TV.


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

I like It's Me or The Dog. Victoria's snappiness doesn't bother me - maybe it's because I come across so many dog-dumb people and I mutter the same things in my head to myself.  I do agree that the TV is an awful place for dog training, as it is VERY visible (especially in VS's show) that not everything is explained step by step.

Cesar's show does have entertainment value, but I find myself yelling at the TV when I watch him, so my viewings are few and far between. (But we have enough Cesar debates already so I'm going to leave it at that lol)

It'd be nice if they had some kind of show that focused on one thing at a time.. sadly there'd be no demand for it, but if there was, I bet it could be extremely helpful. I'm talking episodes for different problems/situations individually and not focusing on one dog... things like Body Language, Training Options, Rescue vs. Breeder pros and cons, Early Clicker Training, various health issues, those kinds of things.


----------



## Independent George (Mar 26, 2009)

Curbside Prophet said:


> Had they kept the original title of the show, "Doggy Dominatrix", I bet it would have, and much much more.


Pffft. More dominance theory...


----------



## jiml (Jun 19, 2008)

I like dogtown. much more realistic rehab. I prob like DW better than IMOTD at least for entertainment. I can find IMOTD rather boring at times although I USUALLY like her methods better.


----------

